# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Sheare code check domain quốc tế, việt nam

## chungcunhavuong

demo: http://vinhxuanat.com/home8/index.php?/kiem-tra-ten-mien/
download: http://www.mediafire.com/?lhi5ul207s7qhd6
chúc thành công

----------


## luongha83p2

ui, đúng cái em đang tìm, cám ơn nhiều lắm.
nhưng mà có 1 chút vấn đề, lúc nãy check demo thì chạy tốt, sau đó thì báo lỗi, ko check đc nữa, và có 1 số domain khác check thì lại ko có thông tin gì cả (vd : domain diendantinhoc.vn nè)

----------

